# Ult Peformance Grill. 120



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, Im releasing a BETA of my grill.. 










Im chargin 120 Unpainted.. and then im thinking like 20 for shipping.. im going to make 4 grills.. if anyone is interested.. tell me.

Comes with Silver mesh, i can get blue or red if you want...

i can paint it as well. but you have to define what color you have.

and it will cost a little more money.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

that looks awesome


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

thnx for the comment. I will probably build them within the next week or so.. that will give me time to take orders. or atleast get 1 or 2 people with 95-97 200sx's, or sentras. I dont want all people to have them, cause then it would get played out  . BUt. If anyone is interested let me know, so i can start making.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

A question that's been on my mind: What's the GTR emblem for?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *A question that's been on my mind: What's the GTR emblem for? *


so its not type r


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

i just didnt like a bland, empty grill.. and i aint an SE-R. so i might as well go all out rice, and get the GTR skyline emblem


----------



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

that looks like the APC (american plastic crap) GT-R badge to me, how are you securing it to the grill?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

if i tell you, id have to kill you


----------



## jon_Gee (Aug 7, 2002)

with threats like that, it must be a high-performance duck tape mirco-shear polylaminate


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *if i tell you, id have to kill you *


In english...does that mean tie wrap? haha

Sorry man I have to agree... You should drop the badge.. it would look better... having the wrong badge screams Riceboy Honda..

The regular Nissan badge would look good..


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

That is, unless he really has a 2.6L straight six TT under there, then I'd say it was a Skyline. But I doubt it does.

How much does a RB26DETT swap go for these days? (sarcastic humor here folks  ) The way things are with the SR20 swap I'd probably have to sell my house to have it installed, seeing as it doesn't even fit under there to begin with, so nevermind.

I can dream I guess.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEah I think U guyz are wasting your time --There doesnt seem to be any convincing of Niss200sx to get rid of that GTR  ...

Oh how I can remember those shameful days  

OH yeah BTW the grill seems to look real clean--I basically did the same but I must admit--It didnt come out as good...

I tell u wut though Ill take my less than perfect homemade grill minus a GTR emblem over yours wit one (hint-hint)


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

lol, finally SOMEONE GETS IT!!!. im never gettin rid of the GTR, i will be the only GTR nissan 200SX in the world!.. except any other 200 that packs a GtR emblem.. but, i LIKE the emblem! So


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i like that GTR Logo.. but since niss already got them i dont want them no more.. i rather stick NISMO decal on there if i get one.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmmm good idea. a nismo badge.. maybe one of them limited edition nissan ones?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm.. i dont like da circle one but i just want the words nismo.. look better.. circle one look kinda uhm.. sorry to say but not as mean.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Keep it the way it is. Looks great. What is that made out of? Fiberglass? Oh yeah... you gonna have to kill me.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*cocks his shotgun*.. well.. its made out of fiberglass yes, *BOOM*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

did you make the border yourself or are they from a stock grill (that you modified).


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Those are cute. I could replace my LE badges with them on the front quarterpanels.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*

add 12 dollars and get a shirt with the grill !!

*


----------

